# Driving with Rental Car while out of town.



## Bdavis1978 (Jun 21, 2019)

Can I drive next week when I’m out of state in a rental car? Currently drive in Texas and will be in North Carolina


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Bdavis1978 said:


> Can I drive next week when I'm out of state in a rental car? Currently drive in Texas and will be in North Carolina


No.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Bdavis1978 said:


> Can I drive next week when I'm out of state in a rental car? Currently drive in Texas and will be in North Carolina


Nope.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

Says who? With Lyft, the app will allow you to drive anywhere in the country. Uber only lets you drive in one area. 

Now unless there is some sort of stipulation with the rental but why would you they let you drive it cross country then.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Brian Simmons said:


> Says who? With Lyft, the app will allow you to drive anywhere in the country. Uber only lets you drive in one area.
> 
> Now unless there is some sort of stipulation with the rental but why would you they let you drive it cross country then.


When he loads the rental car information into the app, it won't accept it unless it's a Lyft Express Drive rental.

Rental companies won't let you use the car for commercial purposes.

He could still Shuffle in the rental car.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Brian Simmons said:


> Says who? With Lyft, the app will allow you to drive anywhere in the country. Uber only lets you drive in one area.
> 
> Now unless there is some sort of stipulation with the rental but why would you they let you drive it cross country then.


You can't use a rental for rideshare unless it's directly thru Uber or Lyft's rental program. Uber and Lyft prohibit it, as do the rental companies.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Bdavis1978 said:


> Can I drive next week when I'm out of state in a rental car? Currently drive in Texas and will be in North Carolina


----------------------------
Your question is a bit neutral.
Scenario #1 - you are renting a car to drive to N.C. and do Ride Share in N.C. --- no, the rental company does not allow commercial use of their cars
Scenario #2 -- you are renting a car through Uber or Lyft and driving that car to N.C. and do RS in N.C. --- you may not take the car out of Texas unless you are dropping off a pax.
So, no matter which applies to your situation, the answer is no.


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Brian Simmons said:


> Says who? With Lyft, the app will allow you to drive anywhere in the country. Uber only lets you drive in one area.
> 
> Now unless there is some sort of stipulation with the rental but why would you they let you drive it cross country then.


Nope... I tried to go online on Lyft while i was in Vegas n the app said Im not set up to drive there...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

With the Lyft app you can drive within the confines of your assigned region. Having said that you can talk to them and change your region *if* you meet the requirements for the region you want to drive in.


----------

